# Bullied Similis



## rabidmurr (Oct 10, 2019)

So I've had a colony of 12 neolamprologus similis for about 1 month now in my 75 gallon tank. There are around 5 shells per fish ranging from 2.5" to 1" in diameter. For the past day or so, I've noticed that one of the smaller similis, most likely a female, has been pushed to the top of the tank, hiding out by a piece of driftwood and a heater. Any time she attempts to go downwards, the other fish immediately come to chase her away. There is a relatively secluded spot with some shells in it on the opposite corner of the tank, and I have considered trying to move her over there in order to get her a new place to stay. The problem is this: how do I catch her? They're all very quick, and can easily hide around the driftwood or rocks in the tank, making it near impossible for me to transport her from one end of the tank to the other. Is there anything I can do to try and catch her more easily, or am I condemned to removing all of the hardscape materials and replacing them in an effort to catch her? Or is there another way for me to help her? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In the end it always seems that you have to remove everything, so I just do that and it is never as bad as anticipated. Two things that help: net fish during a water change with 50% of the water. And use a divider to section off the spot where the target fish is...then just remove décor from that section.

However, I don't think that will solve your problem. I think they will chase him/her anyway. Might need to rehome.

How long has this been happening?


----------



## rabidmurr (Oct 10, 2019)

I only noticed the behavior this morning, and it has been consistent throughout the day.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Keep an eye out but it might resolve. I had this on some new similis, but now they are fine.


----------



## rabidmurr (Oct 10, 2019)

Alright will do. If it keeps up within the next week or so ill try the relocation.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My similis are all over the tank...the victim would not be safe anywhere. But hopefully they will get bored chasing the runt.

For me the 2nd smallest was chasing the smallest.


----------

